# New Car: I feel a bit sick



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you ever get that feeling when you buy something you don't really need. A kind of 'shopping guilt'

We'll I'm just trying to tell myself that I got a phenomenal deal on a new ST3.

Should be getting it in about a week. (Stupid Bank Holiday causing delays!) Anyway I have to look after my current ST until then... Might give it some TLC this weekend.

The OLD








The NEW


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Yes, I do everytime I get a car as there's never usually anything wrong with the last one.
But as I always say 'you don't work for nothing'
Looks lovely, enjoy your purchase


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Shame the older one looks better .


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice purchase. be interesting to see your thoughts between old and new matey:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

^ why do people comment if they got nothing nice to say, bet your soooo giddy i know i was, I do like like the new focus st  pleased for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Noooo why not the new Astra VXR? Good job you didn't as I've heard even standard burgs can pull on them..

Hope you have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yes! I was sick as a pig when on my way to pick up my new car last year. Had to get my mate to drive lol

Edit - Enjoy it! You only live once


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice one matey, enjoy


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> Noooo why not the new Astra VXR? Good job you didn't as I've heard even standard burgs can pull on them..
> 
> Hope you have a lot of fun with it!


:lol:

true story


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

You will probably miss the noise. Traded it in or selling it?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. Sure it will be fun.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> ^ why do people comment if they got nothing nice to say, bet your soooo giddy i know i was, I do like like the new focus st  pleased for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because freedom of speech ?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

modd1uk said:


> Because freedom of speech ?


Not really what the OP wants to here when they have splashed out on a new car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Exotica said:


> You will probably miss the noise. Traded it in or selling it?


Trading in the ST2, it turned out to be a very good deal in terms of discount, and freebees.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Not really what the OP wants to here when they have splashed out on a new car.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So people can't have opinions ? Anyway enjoy the car its a cracking colour.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

modd1uk said:


> So people can't have opinions ? Anyway enjoy the car its a cracking colour.


Of course they can, I have plenty of opinions just no need to express them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

modd1uk said:


> Shame the older one looks better .


The old one is starting to look a bit dated in my eyes and is seriously lacking in technology 'kit' which is mostly standard on cars of today. 
Also I am actually on first name terms with the lady in the petrol station. (her name is Cindy)

Its simply too expensive to run these days, but its definitely been fun to own.


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Will the new one be better on fuel ? *Off to google the new interior pics*


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

New models are allways better mate 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm sure you will love it. It's a really nice looking car inside and out.



rhyst said:


> New models are allways better mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure about that? For example the clio 197/200 and the new clio 200. 
A lot of mixed reviews about the new clio. Saying stick with the old 197/200 rather than buy the new clio 200. It's five door only and duel clutch only. There is a lot of people who would refuse to buy that car just for them two reasons alone.

Any way back on topic ... I'm sure once you collect it you will change your mind and think I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great choice or upgrade. I loved my ST but not the Mpg but at least you,ll not have to fill it up so often . Unless your going to drive lots , seen as it new . 

You lucky so and so .....


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice upgrade :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice car, there is one in my local dealer with the appearence pack, the darker wheels look great. The only thing I'm not keen on is the exhaust, but the rest looks great. The old st looks nice too. Oh and I do get nervous, the about signing on the dotted line and the bit where you hand the cash over.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nice car, there is one in my local dealer with the appearence pack, the darker wheels look great. The only thing I'm not keen on is the exhaust, but the rest looks great. The old st looks nice too. Oh and I do get nervous, the about signing on the dotted line and the bit where you hand the cash over.


Yeah I like the darker wheels, but not the red calipers, its a bit chav-tastic for my liking, and with out genuine Brembos I dont think theres an excuse for having red calipers. (personally)


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I like 'em both, BUT the new one edges it :argie:

Just remember to drive it like Ray Winstone in The Sweeney 

I'll put you in contact with the wife. She's on her 7th car in 7 years :doublesho Drives me bl00dy bonkers ... :wall: :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> The old one is starting to look a bit dated in my eyes and is seriously lacking in technology 'kit' which is mostly standard on cars of today.
> *Also I am actually on first name terms with the lady in the petrol station*. (her name is Cindy)
> 
> Its simply too expensive to run these days, but its definitely been fun to own.


I lol'd


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great looking motor. I change mycar every 3 years regardless of whether i need it or not. U only live once and I work bloody hard to pay for these nice things :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

jealous....

I want one


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Absolutely cracker of a motor. I'm seriously considering an ST3 in performance blue as my next motor. I would feel NO guilt if this sitting on my driveway was the result of the shopping trip! Here's to many many miles of happy motoring in the new motor! :beer:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

What a cracking upgrade mate, i would love to get the new ST but its just a dream at the moment 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

We had an ST2 just like the one you are trading same colour, door count, was a regular at the petrol station too, enjoyed it though be good to here how they compare. 

Don't feel sick about it we only get one go at this life, enjoy it


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I know the feeling, mine was a bit of excitement and apprehension. The Puma had been a very good car for me reliability wise, so I wasn't sure if I was making the right decision changing it. Had enough of garages with the 106 I had before it.

Anyway I digress, hope the weekend goes quickly for it and you enjoy it :car: 



Dixondmn said:


> Yeah I like the darker wheels, but not the red calipers, its a bit chav-tastic for my liking, and with out genuine Brembos I dont think theres an excuse for having red calipers. (personally)


I quite like them on my Anni  Do wish they were Brembos though 



Bristle Hound said:


> I'll put you in contact with the wife. She's on her 7th car in 7 years :doublesho Drives me bl00dy bonkers ... :wall: :lol:


I'm on my 8th in 10years and OH is on his 10th


----------



## MoNkEyBoY2 (Dec 1, 2012)

You won't feel sick when you've got that driving it home grin on !!

Sent With This Bit At The Bottom For The Craic !


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

Nowt wrong with changing your cars for no reason whatsoever! Like you say, you go to work to pay for these rewards!

Looks a great choice, though I must say one of these is the first '13' plates I saw, broken down in the outside lane... a day before the '13' came out!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

congratz on the new car!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice looking motor, these look cracking value for money. And with the ford performance models you are guaranteed to be sitting in a great seat to enjoy there good chassis set ups.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Natalie said:


> I'm on my 8th in 10years and OH is on his 10th


Come round my house, my neighbour changes his and his Mrs car every 8 months. Lived there 10 years so you do the maths! Only young aswell and have had every car in BMWs range! They don't work for BMW either.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Half the stuff I buy I don't need , So no not really 

Enjoy


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dixondmn said:


> The NEW


Is that one a very early build? The new ones have black headlights.

I had the ST as a courtesy car when the Mondeo went in last month and thought it was awesome. The black headlining and multicolour LEDs inside (if you have them) is a winner for me.


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Enjoy it....don't feel guilty :thumb::thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Lovely car mate 

Congrats!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice motor. :thumb:

I took one for a 'spirited' test drive last year when my RS was in for an MOT and I enjoyed it. It's quick, it handles and it sounds good I just wish they did a 3 door version..

One thing it does have over the old ST is a far better driving position, I always felt too high up in my old ST.

Enjoy it, you won't miss your old one too much. :driver:


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks amazing and I bet it drive like it too :car:

My solution to not feeling guilty is: Mrs D's the one who alwasy does the payment bit, so I never feel bad about spending more money  

Enjoy Enjoy Enjoy


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice purchase and think of the extra horses lol. Ive been looking at the mk3 Zetec S recently.

Let me know how the new st is on fuel on a daily basis.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great love the new ST in that colour and your old car is mint , some work to get your new one with same finish look forward to pics


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes! I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets shopping guilt. When I bought the TT last year I hardly slept a wink the night after I put the deposit down. I had weighed up the pros and cons for a fortnight before, and haggled a good deal but once I had shook on it I started feeling nervous and a bit sick. I think its because I didn't need to change, more just got the urge too. I have the car now and I love it, really happy with it. You'll be the same, ST's are such nice cars.

As LittleMissTracy said, "we don't work for nothing"


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

That's a fab colour... A mate at works had his for two weeks... He went the the local Ford dealer looking for a used ST But they where doing such a great deal on the new ones it made it a no brainer. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments. I'll post some pictures when it gets its first detail.


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks a lovely car and colour.

I too felt a bit sick after ordering mine - and I had to wait 5 months for it too....

Here's a picture of my new car...


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I would not feel sick in the slightest. You've made a fantastic decision and it's a stunning car. 

Just think of the massive grin you'll have on your face when you meet a mk2 ST at the lights and see them having a sneaky look


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

DeeTailer said:


> Looks a lovely car and colour.
> 
> I too felt a bit sick after ordering mine - and I had to wait 5 months for it too....
> 
> Here's a picture of my new car...


Which Audi is underneath the cover?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

awesome car , not 100 percent sold on the new front end just yet but i always find they take time to grow on me lol ! i think the exhaust looks sweet !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

DeeTailer said:


> Looks a lovely car and colour.
> 
> I too felt a bit sick after ordering mine - and I had to wait 5 months for it too....
> 
> Here's a picture of my new car...


is that nick from the apprentice in the background lol


----------

